# دروس سحرية على تأثير الإضاءة والالوان في الفوتوشوب



## ووليد علي (6 يونيو 2012)

دروس سحرية على تأثير الإضاءة والالوان في الفوتوشوب








فوتوشوب هو أداة مثالية لإضافة إلى صور مضيئة ومنحهم بعض الآثار لطيف مما يزيد من جمال هذه الصورة. واحدة من الآثار التي تستخدم عادة في فوتوشوب هو تأثير الإضاءة التي تستخدم أساسا لخلق شعور من الإبداع، والتكنولوجيا، والسحر، والخيال. 

في هذه الوظيفة التي جمعناها 35 دروس مفيدة للغاية حول إنشاء تأثير الإضاءة والالوان في فوتوشوب ونحن على يقين بعد ان شامل هذا المنصب، وسوف تكون قادرة على توهج عملك الفني بطريقة مبتكرة جدا. لا تتردد في حصة رأيك معنا. 




















لتعلم المزيد عن الفوتوشوب تابعونااااا



Magical effect on a color composite



او





A mystical scene with a beautiful angel with photoshop




شكرا لاهتمامك وننتظر ردكم البناء ​


----------

